# Whittemores Mead Stoneware/Earthenware



## bigpuppax (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey All -

 I just picked up this bottle at an upstate New York antique shop but haven't been able to find out anything about it.  Any info you can give me or point me to is enormously appreciated.

 Also, is there a difference between Stoneware and Earthenware?  What would be the proper term for this?

 Thanks!

 Adam


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello:
 Welcome to the forum.  Tons of nice folks here.  All the help I can provide is that I believe the glaze is called a "Mustard Glaze".  I found one which was much like yours and found some info that they were called that.  Yours looks to be an early piece.  A very nice bottle indeed.  
 Madpaddla


----------



## amblypygi (Dec 27, 2007)

Dave Graci lists Charles Whittemore as operating in New York City from 1850-1851, so that's a nice old one. He lists several bottles including your mead. Graci doesn't list rarity, but given the brief operating time of the brewer I would assume it's not common.

 Sean


----------



## stonebottle (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree, that is a very early NY city stoneware bottle.  It would be salt-glazed stoneware.  Stoneware is made of high-quality clay and is fired at a high temperature and uses a salt glaze.  Earthenware or redware usually refers to pottery made of locally-found clay that is fired at a lower temperature and is not as strong.  I also have a C. Whittemore bottle somewhat like yours but the one I have does not have the word "mead".  Whittemore was a manufacturer of Root Beer, soda water, and mineral water.   Mead was a sugary drink that probably contained around 5% alchohol.  The condition looks very good in your pictures.  Did you get it for a good price?  stonebottle


----------



## bigpuppax (Dec 27, 2007)

I got it for $35.  I'm a pretty new collector so I don't really have a great grasp on prices, I just knew I'd never seen one before and was happy to add it to my collection.


----------



## stonebottle (Dec 27, 2007)

If it does not have any damage it is easily worth twice what you paid for it.  That is a good deal any day.  stonebottle


----------



## otgb (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is my Whittemore


----------



## stonebottle (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is my C. Whittemore.  It is shorter and bigger around than most stoneware bottles.  Only about 8.75 inches tall, holds 1 quart.  The neck is very crooked.  stonebottle


----------



## otgb (Dec 27, 2007)

no mine is 10'' tall i think it would of been used by J.Wittemore


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 27, 2007)

Mead is wine made from honey.  Nice bottle.
 Laur


----------



## bigpuppax (Dec 27, 2007)

I know it's not the same product, but I found one record of a C. Whittemore bottle sale on Kovel's.


*Category*  Bottle				  *Pattern or Item*  Soda		  *Description*  C. Whittemore, New York, Emerald Green, Ip, 8 1/8 In.		  *Year*  1996		  *Price*  $209.00


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes I made many a bottle of honey wine back in the day. Good STUFF.


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 29, 2007)

Is that what you call desert (sp) wine?

 digger ry


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 29, 2007)

I didn't know people still made that, Rick lol.  I don't know if it was considered a dessert wine or what.  I'm sure it was sweet, dessert wines generally are sweeter. Has anyone found any bottles of it?  Back then, they would probably just have a few sips of some "medicine" instead lol.
 Laur


----------



## bigpuppax (Dec 29, 2007)

I've made mead (and some of its variations) and had commercially made mead before and it's pretty decent stuff (well, not the commercially made stuff, but it was clear that they were old bottles from stores that probably don't get much mead turnover).  It can be made many different ways, thought its variations all technically have different names. It can be either carbonated or flat and can be made with herbs, fruits, or spices.

 If you see a bottle, it's definitely worth a taste.

 What are your thoughts as to the bottle's worth?


----------

